# Detailing Specialist locations????



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi people, can you all reccomend or list some 'reccomended detailing specialists in what area'?? can anyone reccomend one in lincolnshire??????

But lets start a list of good detailing specilists, just copy, add, and paste in your reply to topic.

Mark


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Take a look here mate:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=40246

Robbie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Cheers magic.... found two near me that might be worth checking out [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Cheers magic.... found two near me that might be worth checking out [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


No worries mate let me who your thinking of and ill check them out for you


----------

